# President to miss opener in Jail !!!!!



## Lovetohunt (Oct 19, 2007)

We lost $750 to the lease in Morgan County, but the President of the club will miss Opening Day of gun season in Jail. We went to court last Monday for a trip before the judge after the President of the club stole our cash and we lost the lease. He collected a total of $10,650.00 from us and spent it.

The judge refused to give us a single warrant for the President's arrest because he said that each of us was a seperate vicitm of the scam. Instead he sent everything to the District Attorney's and Sherriff's Office. They have now issued a total of 11 Felony Theft by Conversion warrants for the President. Each count carries 1 to 5 years in jail.

On top of that, he lied to the judge under oath about his real name and address. The judge is a little upset about that and has tacked Purgery Charges on top of everything.

It is nice to know that he has seen his last (EVER) gun season!!!! 

Justice can be sweet!!!!!  At least now, he won't be doing this to anyone else.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 19, 2007)

Good deal.  After conviction, he won't be able to posses a firearm either.


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: President to miss opener in jail!!!!!*

Sweeeeet........sounds like he's getting what he deserves!!


----------



## Lovetohunt (Oct 19, 2007)

I know. I can't imagine what it would be like to not be able to hunt anything with a gun ever agian. It's too horrible to think about!


----------



## Model70 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Ya Think ???*

So you think some crook who stole lots of money would be detered by some laws  NOT to hunt.....or own a firearm ???

Course it could be fun to see what he does in the fall when he gets out of jail..

Glad to hear you guys got him


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 19, 2007)

1 Question...

1)  You geting your dinero back?

If not, i would make an investment and have some great big feller pay this dude a visit while he is in the big house...make it a romantic night he will not soon forget.


----------



## dbone (Oct 19, 2007)

The judge will prolly order restitution , But don't expect him to comply , You'd better jump the gun and get every piece of personal info you can on him and start filing leins against anything he owns as well as any tax return he will garner in the future , cause with a good lawyer ( whom he'll cheat as well ) can and will plea these charges down to misdemeaners , As far as the juducial system is concerned you've received satisfaction with the arrest , The rest is how they can make their $$$$ , Good luck to you guys and I hope each and everyone of you kill a P&Y this year ,


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck with this.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 19, 2007)

nice job sir!


----------



## gdaagent (Oct 19, 2007)

If restitution is part of the agreement, I think he'll have to pay that to his probation officer when he gets out. I had a friend of mine that got out in June 2006. He had to pay the court ordered restitution to his PO. He just refinanced his house to pay it off in one lump sum.

Maybe Bubba will go in rut while this guy is in there.


----------



## AlexPeres (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL Bubba.. Can he still use a bow? After reading this story do you guys really think he would stop useing a rifle to hunt. Come on he stole $10,000..... this guy sounds like he doesn't care about anything. Maybe the deer will arrest him in the woods lol...


----------



## short stop (Oct 21, 2007)

seems the  President   was a  real  crook ---Glad I didnt deal w/ him  as  I was  real tempted to get in  on the lease back in Jan / Feb . I even called the guy on the phone  after he sent me  a pm on here  . I live  less than 5 min from the land   in Morgan .  GL getting your $ back


----------

